
Why Stellar Is Exciting According to Sam Conner - tyvdh
https://podcast.stellar.org/episodes/why-stellar-according-to-sam-conner
======
tyvdh
So excited to share this week's episode of the Stellar podcast! Sam Conner
knows his stuff and has personally helped me navigate entrepreneurial
challenges in the past. His optimism around not just Stellar but blockchain at
large is inspiring.

